# Whelen Vertex Install Video (Night)



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

Unforuntately, the video doesn't do these things justice. They're bright as all get out. I'm glad I went with LED's rather than strobes as they'll last longer, burn cooler and I didn't have to worry about electrical interference with my radio or other sensitive equipment in my truck. 
I'd buy 'em again.xysport
Sorry for the poor quality video....
:waving:
http://i207.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid207.photobucket.com/albums/bb297/Radulator/Whelen%20Vertex/DSCF6007.flv

http://i207.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid207.photobucket.com/albums/bb297/Radulator/Whelen%20Vertex/DSCF6008.flv


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks good, but I prefer strobes......


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks good, I really need to do something like that, maybe in the spring


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

much better at night, they look fairly worthless in the day time.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Joe, if you get the opportunity, put 2 more in the cargo lights, you won't regret it.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

What happens when you use your turn signals or back up ...With those installed... ?????


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

I have switched reverse lights mounted under the bumper for nighttime work. As far as turn signals, it doesn't matter as the strobes won't be on while I'm going down the road, just plowing. I've still yet to purchase a light bar for the roof.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have those same vertex LEDs installed in my reverse lights on my 2005 Chevy, just not white ones. I used amber LEDs....I put a relay in that shuts off the white reverse lights when the LEDs are on so that I don't wash the amber LEDs out with white reverse lights.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Awsome........


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

sabres07;643677 said:


> I have those same vertex LEDs installed in my reverse lights on my 2005 Chevy, just not white ones. I used amber LEDs....I put a relay in that shuts off the white reverse lights when the LEDs are on so that I don't wash the amber LEDs out with white reverse lights.


How did you wire up the relay to kill the reverse lights? I use my reverse lights to trigger the rear flood lights.
Chris


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

c.schulz;643955 said:


> How did you wire up the relay to kill the reverse lights? I use my reverse lights to trigger the rear flood lights.
> Chris


I found and cut the wire that sends "hot" to the reverse lights under the dash. I wired the "switch" side of that wire to pin 30 on a standard auto relay, and the "bulb" side of that wire to the "normally closed" pin on the relay. Then I sent "hot" from my LED light switch to the actuator pin on the relay in addition to sending "hot" to the LED lights. Then I grounded the other side of the "actuator" pin on the relay. This turns off my back-up lights when LEDs are on. I also added work lights under my rear bumper but they are on a separate switch.

If you want your bumper lights to be on when back-up lights are off, you could probably do that with 2 relays, but it would be easier to isolate them on their own switch.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

nice lights i was thinking to go to led but they told me 400 bucks for 6 lights not even installed


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

snowguys;645060 said:


> nice lights i was thinking to go to led but they told me 400 bucks for 6 lights not even installed


Can't get by on 4? Install 'em yourself. Gives you something to do while waiting for the snow to fly


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks Good But I like Strobes!


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

sabres07;644897 said:


> I found and cut the wire that sends "hot" to the reverse lights under the dash. I wired the "switch" side of that wire to pin 30 on a standard auto relay, and the "bulb" side of that wire to the "normally closed" pin on the relay. Then I sent "hot" from my LED light switch to the actuator pin on the relay in addition to sending "hot" to the LED lights. Then I grounded the other side of the "actuator" pin on the relay. This turns off my back-up lights when LEDs are on. I also added work lights under my rear bumper but they are on a separate switch.
> 
> If you want your bumper lights to be on when back-up lights are off, you could probably do that with 2 relays, but it would be easier to isolate them on their own switch.


Sorry but Im confused. This is how I have my lights set up. How would I go about setting up a second relay?

Chris


----------

